# SRL On C-band Talk This Sunday



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

From Dana, posted at Satforums.

This weeks Sunday Night Satellite

I will have breaking news regarding the Big Dish programming situation with George Bell from Satellite Receivers.
Hope you can tune in.

Dana
Dana Pretzer
Technology Talk Radio
www.cbandtalk.com


----------

